# E90 rear seat ashtray repair



## christianfahey (Apr 13, 2006)

Used my car to move a flat screen tv from old to new house. In doing so, I knocked the rear seat ash and cigarette 'tray' out of its slot. So far as I can tell, nothing broke, just wedged out. I have tried to carefully lever it back in place, so far unsuccessful. Anyone know if there is a special tool or method of doing this?

The drawer itself has two male clips that feed into two female clips in its housing. Likely just need something that fits in and pinches the male ends together. 
Tried to attach photos ...


----------

